# Crypt ID



## glenCOCO (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm new to this I can't figure out what this is. I'm thinking wendtii "red" or "tropica". The tops of the leaves are textured and colored like "tropica" but it's red under the leaves.


----------



## glenCOCO (Oct 2, 2013)

Must be a hard one to ID. Someone suggested that it might be mi oya, but I'm still unsure.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

There is no absolute way to identify the different forms of wendtii other than tracing it back to the source or growing it side-by-side to plants of known identity. In any case, the trade-names of wendtii-forms are just that: trade names. They have no known exact origin (exception: Mi Oya) and different nurseries can sell different plants under the same general names. "wendtii green" from one nursery may or may not be the same plant as "wendti green" from another nursery. 

You can identify them to species (often, but not always) by getting then to flower but usually not in any way below species level. If you want to be sure: buy/obtain plants with known origin from specialists and give away the others to someone who doesn't care about which ones he has ...


----------



## glenCOCO (Oct 2, 2013)

...


----------

